# Replace trucks or wheels?



## fourthrail (Sep 3, 2009)

I have several trains which I am readying for a new layout. 
Like:
86' auto parts cars, 17 cars each (3 sets)
50' PD boxcars, 27 cars in length
Husky Stack cars, 22 of 'em
Various hoppers, about 45 pieces

My decision is whether to replace
a) nothing
b) wheels 
c) trucks

Many of the cars seem to run OK as is. I would consider replacing with metal wheels or the entire truck (again metal) depending on the supposed benefit.
Who has done this and can offer their experience?

Thanks-
Mike


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

I generally replace just the wheelsets. Most trucks are made of Delrin, a very slippery plastic that's hard to improve on. Kadees fit most, if they don't fit, I'll use Intermountains and/or Atlas. JayBee makes a good wheel as well.


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

Agreed. Just replace the wheels


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Agree also, I prefer the Athearn trucks, with the Proto 2000 Metal wheel sets. The Proto's have a plastic/delrin axle and fit almost all trucks. I would say on the cheaper cars, like Model Power makes, they work good. But you usually need to take a dremel tool and a small burr bit and grind out the hole a little. Makes them run very free.
Just my 2cents worth.
Kevin


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I bought a set or Proto-2000 wheel 36''. I think they look great! I was told 36'' is good on cylindrical hoppers(I have 10 Model-Power hoppers) and 33'' are good on boxcars and cabooses'. I tried to put 36'' on a boxcar and it was a bit tight. On another note I was trying to replace a plastic wheel set on a hopper with a slightly better plastic wheel and I broke part of the truck that holds the wheel in place, because the hoppers are old and have sat around for along time. I'm hoping there are replacement trucks for Model-Power that click in place.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

BC, LMK which one you broke. I have a few extras, might could help you out on one. There are like 3 different ones that come on the MP's. Need to know which one.
LMK, Kevin


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

As a general rule, most freight cars have 33" wheels, cylindrical hoppers and most passenger cars are 36", Hi-cubes, stack trains and auto racks run 28".


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

glgraphix said:


> BC, LMK which one you broke. I have a few extras, might could help you out on one. There are like 3 different ones that come on the MP's. Need to know which one.
> LMK, Kevin


What would I look for? Or do you want a photo?



shaygetz said:


> As a general rule, most freight cars have 33" wheels, cylindrical hoppers and most passenger cars are 36", Hi-cubes, stack trains and auto racks run 28".


Thanks Shay for the tip.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Pics work great, lol.
send to [email protected]
See what I can do...
Kevin


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, I won't have pics till tomorrow morning....I think.


----------



## GoodTrackRoad (Sep 17, 2009)

What are good replacments for those accurail kits? i love accurail but hate the wheels.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, Kevin, I have the pics and will send shortly.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

GoodTrackRoad said:


> What are good replacments for those accurail kits? i love accurail but hate the wheels.


I am with you there :thumbsup:
I love the Accurail kits, and use the same Proto wheels as the rest. They look and work perfectly 
Kevin


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

B.C.RAIL said:


> Ok, Kevin, I have the pics and will send shortly.


Got them, but really couldnt tell. I sent you back, so take a look, and LMK
Kevin


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

B.C. Rail, I sent you back an email, need your addy.
LMK, Kevin


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> As a general rule, most freight cars have 33" wheels, cylindrical hoppers and most passenger cars are 36", Hi-cubes, stack trains and auto racks run 28".


Would you happen to know why the smaller wheels on auto racks??

Just curious,


----------

